# Making Silicone Mermaid Tail - help



## Acid PopTart

My apologies.... I've searched this forum, done word searches, dug through videos, watched a lot of unhelpful stuff, researched a ton of sites and I just need help.

I'm making a lifesize mermaid prop for my sideshow theme this year and what I need help with is making the mermaid tail. (Pretty sure I've got a handle on making the rest of it.) Why the tail is so tricky is that, I'm trying to get a dual use out of most of the props I'm making this year.... so I want to make the tail something I can wear for a photo shoot. I will probably stuff it for the prop or use one of the hundreds of mannequin legs I have. (Okay not hundreds, and I always want more.)

I'd love to do something similar to quality of the Mertailor (https://themertailor.com/boutique/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_67 also http://www.themertailor.com/magento/index.php/mermaid-tails/the-latex-tail.html) and, since I actually do some underwater work, I need it to be waterproof and be able to swim in it.

Here's a video:





Okay, I think I got the basic idea of mould making and casting and what not. What I can't figure out is how to even embark on such a project. I think he's using http://www.smooth-on.com/Platinum-Cure-Sili/c1115_1129/index.html as he stated in one description and I'm reading a lot of people like the product (and I've watched a lot of videos on how to use it). But in order to get a really good fit, do I need to make a cast of my lower body and then what? Paint the silicone on in enough layers, texture it, etc and will it slip right off of the cast? And how to create the tail fin? It's going to need to be stable, it's suppose to help you swim. But even if first trial isn't perfect and I don't know, I see a viable career option in being a mermaid, I'll revisit and maybe make another one. 

I'm sorry to sound so lost, I've researched this for days and I just don't feel any closer to figuring this out and would really appreciate a nudge in the right direction. I just cannot fathom how you make this tail and get it off a cast (if that's how it's done) without cutting it off.... is that what they do and somehow glue it back? Clearly I'm a total idiot with this stuff, but I promise I am very determined to learn, or at least too stubborn to give up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a silicone mermaid tail (she uses something like swimsuit material), but there is one item she mentioned that could address one of your issues, which is the use of a monofin in the tail section.






And here's one about using wetsuit material, silicone, and fishnet to make a tail (not as detailed a tutorial) - no casting of the body involved






Going the fabric route would make your life a whole lot easier, but I assume you have a reason for wanting silicone.


----------



## Acid PopTart

The monofin, gah, the name had escaped me! Thanks for that video, that is helpful!!!

I've just not found the right texture nor fit fabric wise..... *BUT* you know how these things can go, come October 1st I could be like, okay, screw this, we'll go the fabric route, airbrush, etc!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm not sure of the specifics, but I had a friend make a tail that she wore as a mermaid tail like this. She first took a pair of pants, and filled them with polyfil, and then sewed a tail out of material around the pants, and attached the to each other. She then stuffed the tail around the pants with more poly fill to whatever dimensions she thought was appropriate, and the wrapped cheesecloth around the material for texture, and painted the tail with liquid latex. She then removed the fill from the pants, and could slip it on like a pair of pants. I wish I could give you more specifics, but I've lost contact with her and have no way of finding out more. Hope this helped out!!


----------



## remylass

Well, it would be a ton of work, and I am definately not a pro, but you could cast your lower half. Then put clay over it to make any shape you wanted. Then do a mold of all of that to use with latex. (I use latex for just about everything) It would be like a mask making technique. You would need to be very careful about shrinkage, and I'm sure it would be horribly hot since it isn't breathable. 

I am just learning this kind of thing myself, so others would probably be able to give you MUCH better information.

I have never used silicone, but I'm sure it would be much better.

Those tails are beautiful under water.


----------



## Acid PopTart

howlin mad jack said:


> I'm not sure of the specifics, but I had a friend make a tail that she wore as a mermaid tail like this. She first took a pair of pants, and filled them with polyfil, and then sewed a tail out of material around the pants, and attached the to each other. She then stuffed the tail around the pants with more poly fill to whatever dimensions she thought was appropriate, and the wrapped cheesecloth around the material for texture, and painted the tail with liquid latex. She then removed the fill from the pants, and could slip it on like a pair of pants. I wish I could give you more specifics, but I've lost contact with her and have no way of finding out more. Hope this helped out!!


Wow, very interesting technique! Hrm.... okay if anything, I will surely end up with a decent tail for the prop. At least this seems very doable and not quite as daunting... okay daunting but after a bottle of sangria, I'll be fine. KIDDING. I would never mess with chemicals and dangerous tools while drinking. (At least I wouldn't post about it... hahaha!)



remylass said:


> Well, it would be a ton of work, and I am definately not a pro, but you could cast your lower half. Then put clay over it to make any shape you wanted. Then do a mold of all of that to use with latex. (I use latex for just about everything) It would be like a mask making technique. You would need to be very careful about shrinkage, and I'm sure it would be horribly hot since it isn't breathable.
> 
> I am just learning this kind of thing myself, so others would probably be able to give you MUCH better information.
> 
> I have never used silicone, but I'm sure it would be much better.
> 
> Those tails are beautiful under water.


So far that is the only idea I had come up with too, but I'm just starting with this stuff as well so I just wasn't sure. The difficult part would just be getting help with casting my lower half.

Good to have options, it will be a learning experience for sure! Thanks all so far!


----------



## Allen H

Mermaid tail I have made a few before and I will post the easiest method.
Make a duct tape double of you legs (together like they will be in the tail).
go all the way from waistline to base of ankles with the duct tape double.
You will need to be cut out of it down the back is the best way.
Tape it back together (I also use hot glue)
Fill it up with either A/B foam, or wadded newspaper pack the news pape tightly as possible with out deforming the four layers of tape. 
Apply two layers of fiberglass resin and cloth to firm it up
Sand it down to remove any odd tape deformities and make the ankle end flat so it stands on a table easily
This is your core
Sculpt your scales in waterbased clay over the core and keep the sculpt thin, a half inch tops (make places for fins and add them later, like a base)
Determine the half way point to put up a mold wall. Down the side of the legs is a better idea than inbetween them (for many reasons)
Make your mold wall with shims (I use plastic playing cards meant for use in a pool) and packing tape on the back side for strength.
Mold in fiberglass or plaster your call its weight vs stink. I used to go plaster but now Id use fiberglass.
Do both halves of mold and make a flange at the base of the mold so it stands under its own power.
drill out holes for bolting the mold together
Seperate and clean out clay
make a lycra sleve for the core a bit longer than the core
put the core in the mold with the sleeve around the core
then screw the mold to the table through the flange
you will have a space where the clay used to be. that space shoud be able to be accessed at the top of the cores butt.
Mix your silicone and pour into the space all the way to the top
it will fuse to the lycra around the core and can be peeled off once the mold is opened.
The tail fin is made from a mono fin cut to shape and then a foot covering is pretty easy to sculpt and mold using similar tactics

to wear the tail piece goes on first then gets rolled upthen the fin goes on and the tail rolls back down to cover the seam.

OR...
this is a quick and dirty alterior method.
Make a lycra sleeve for both legs (or buy one from ebay), strip to your skivies and put it on.
then have a few (close) friends apply scales cut from lycra and covered in wet silicone (A/B platinum silicone, like plat sil gel 10) starting at your ankles and working their way up.
Its a good Idea to put some stuffing between your legs to even that area out across the gap from crotch to ankle. the silicone will remember its shape and bridge the area so the fill wont be needed each time. I would do the tail the same way.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Allen H- that answer made me wish I had complicated questions so you could answer them. but i am a pretty simple pumpkin. can you explain particle physics to me? that was awesome. I've never done any of that stuff, and it totally made sense.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Allen H said:


> Mermaid tail I have made a few before and I will post the easiest method.
> ...............
> Its a good Idea to put some stuffing between your legs to even that area out across the gap from crotch to ankle. the silicone will remember its shape and bridge the area so the fill wont be needed each time. I would do the tail the same way.


Amazingly helpful information, you once again prove that you're my god. Thank you so much for your help, I hope to start embarking on this project soon. Once I clear the work space for it and the "hydration chamber". Seriously, I don't know what I would do without you guys.



pensivepumpkin said:


> Allen H- that answer made me wish I had complicated questions so you could answer them. but i am a pretty simple pumpkin. can you explain particle physics to me? that was awesome. I've never done any of that stuff, and it totally made sense.


Hahahahahaha!!!!

Just FYI.... I've been stressed wondering if I'll get this part time job (freelance modeling/acting/writing not making ends meet right now!) so I've started to drink .... okay I could be drunk.... and I'm taping this all right now... for a possible drunken video as people (not you guys obviously) have been asking me for me since the last time I videotaped myself and Rob.

I have no idea why I'm telling you this except I've pimped HauntForum.com a bazillion times as well as calling Allen my god.


----------



## Allen H

pensive pumpkin- what a nice thing to say. We do very visual work, so finding the words to describe things so people can see them in their head are very important, good to know Im communicating effectively

Acid poptart- Im glad the info is helpful and keep us posted on your progress, pics would be great. Im no God, just lucky to be able to make cool stuff for a living.


----------



## IMU

Not sure this would help, but maybe start with something like this and build over it with your details.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/mermaid-tai...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item61cc25cb32


----------

